
Show HN: Trigger webhooks on database events (Postgres) - tango12
http://hasura.io/event-triggers
======
tango12
Hi HN! We'd made an open-source component called skor [1][2] a while ago and
we've now merged that work, fixed many of the issues, added a convenient UI so
that triggering webhooks / serverless on specific database events takes only a
few seconds to setup.

Features:

\- Atomic and reliable event capture

\- Configure retry logic or retry dynamically using `Retry-After`

\- Redeliver events manually for easy debugging/dev

[1] [https://github.com](https://github.com)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16976459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16976459)
,

